

Why chips in passports and ID cards are a stupid idea - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14066895

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=711706> where there is already some
discussion.

